# Live from the Hard Rock - GC Guitar Show



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starting up this thread. Will update through the day live from the Hard Rock


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Have a great day guys. Wish I was there!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Full crowd scene here at the hard rock


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a good one. Would've been nice to go but I blew my wad on a cab yesterday; thats life as a gearhead 

Dont get blown away on the drive back!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

We have absolutely ridiculous weather going on in Orangeville right now. Some of the strongest winds I have ever seen. So I won't even be leaving the house. Have a great time guys.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes. The ride in was a bit windy to say the least


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lots of pics being taken. Should see some posting going on tonight


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Between power outage and crappy weather.... sorry ..well not as sorry as I am...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Heading home. Had a good turnout. Lots of fun meeting the members


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Great time! Yeah, the wind bounced us around the place on our drive in/out.
Glad to meet you Scott and everyone else. You did a wonderful job organizing 
this for us. And a big hand to the staff at Hard Rock. 
Good collection of eye candy there as well. lofu
Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not bad, not bad at all. I liked Kenmac's Dillion Moderne. Really liked it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We had a good turnout I think


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Hard Rock loved the event, they want us back at some point. We will see where that leads us


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We had a good turnout I think


That's amazing. Very sorry I missed it. Who is playing the guitar?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that looks like a "badass" resonator. Any soundclips for those of us who couldn't make it?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations. Looks like a good turn out for the inaugural doo.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

It was great meeting many of you today! I hope you will come to Ontario Guitar Shows April 29 event in Elmira. 
Thanks for organizing a great event today.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The Hard Rock loved the event, they want us back at some point. We will see where that leads us


 it would be nice to hear some of the guys play, especially on some the tastier items displayed. hopefully, alot less of that announcer guy. next time for sure the wife stays home. that way i don't have to keep forgetting to introduce her, and i could stay longer. she was a good sport, but she got hungry


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

So,..was this basically a dis on the Tundra show, same day ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

audiorep2 said:


> So,..was this basically a dis on the Tundra show, same day ?


Actually, I did not even think about it before hand when they offered me the date. Then I found out later. But the way I looked at it, it was two separate things. One was a dealer driven event, the other just a bunch of guitar players getting together


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually, I did not even think about it before hand when they offered me the date. Then I found out later. But the way I looked at it, it was two separate things. One was a dealer driven event, the other just a bunch of guitar players getting together


The timing worked out great as Greco and I managed to attend both. Made the trip into Toronto even more worth it!
It was great meeting a few of you today but next time we do this (hope there will be one!) we probably should have some name tags available since I probably was within feet of many people I see here all the time and didn't know it!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Scott for the event today, it was a great opportunity to meet you and fellow members! The staff, room and stage were fantastic, security too, very accommodating. To the members, thanks for coming out and contributing to a great afternoon!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It was a nice turnout. The first person I met was LowWatt (James) and I also met Guitars Canada (Scott), Riff Wrath (Gerry), Latiator, Greco, Fajah, Robert1950, Laristotle, Hamstrung, Cheezyridr, Milkman and my apologies if I've forgotten anyone. The only thing I wish could have happened and I agree with cheezyridr on this, is if more people played their guitars through the amp that was on stage but I guess there was a bit of a natural reluctance and it's understandable. Meeting everybody reminds me of an event that happened a few years ago on a usenet newsgroup that I frequent. There was a bit of a "flame war" going on and one of the posters said "You're all just words on a screen to me." The thing is, and I know this sounds blatenly obvious, but there are people behind those "words on a screen" but it's something that some people seem to forget from time to time and I can honestly say it was a pleasure to meet some of the people behind those "words". 

BTW Robert, thanks for your comment on my Moderne. I was hoping that Faracaster would have shown up but I guess something came up. I was expecting him to come by with something that would blow us all away. Maybe next time, and speaking of which I'm really looking forward to the next get together whenever that is. Thanks guys!:wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree we need to do something again. Several people mentioned the need for some more guitar shows. I have thought about trying to get something going the last few years but never dug into it. We have the show in Elmira that has been doing well. We have the Moncton show coming up that has been doing well. I am thinking that we might put together a Niagara Region show. Maybe for this summer. If we did it on a Sunday maybe people could turn it into a weekend in the Falls. 

Would have to put together some vendors etc. 

But this get together was fun and I enjoyed finally getting to meet some of you senior members that I have been chatting with for several years now but never met


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Has a great time yesterday. Met lots of great people and I agree, name tags would definitely be welcome. Thanks Scott..... and The Hard Rock. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Feet hurt, back hurts, hands hurt.

The Swapmeet was great too - tons of people, lots of trading, some sales, and meeting a bunch of real guitar fans.
I didn't take a single picture but did get to check out a bunch of amazing old guitars, including 
- 1954 Gibson Junior - wow, what a great guitar
- 1956 Gibson ES-175
- 196x Gibson ES-125TD

I had a few things on display as well, including:
- 1949 Gibson ES-5
- 1952 Epiphone Century w/ Lollar CC pickup in it
- 1961 Gibson ES-175

conclusion:
P-90s rule


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Hammertone said:


> conclusion:
> P-90s rule


Hah! I say P-90's, no rules.


----------



## smudger (Feb 25, 2012)

'A fine day at the Caff! 'Great people and some really fine instruments. Folks went all out to make it a good experience fir us and they succeeded above and beyond.


Thanks to all.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Had a great time at the show and saw some cool stuff. It was nice putting faces to some familiar names but I'm still confused on some of you. I've been MIA from here for awhile but I see a lot of the old guard are still here. I'll try to be less of a stranger after this.

Cheers!
Ralph (the Shiraki guy)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to Scott and to all those who came with or without guitars.

I regret that I didn't bring any toys this time. 

I'll make a point of doing so next time.

As has been said, it was great meeting some of the faces Behind the names!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> The only thing I wish could have happened and I agree with cheezyridr on this, is if more people played their guitars through the amp that was on stage but I guess there was a bit of a natural reluctance and it's understandable.



on a guess i would say some of that is because the venue didn't really lend itself to that. if someone was going to play, they'd have to compete with the music as well as the announcer guy and the house noise too. if we are lucky enough to get to have a next time, maybe a place where we can more easily control the ambiance? the hard rock is loud, and its not conducive to conversation, or the nuances of someone's playing/tone. the guitars were cool, but me myself, i mainly came to meet the folks i talk to here all the time. something a little less "center city" would eliminate some of that, as well as the difficulty arising from the flood at union station. the ttc was bad enough, for you guys who drove in, it musta been a nightmare. i hope the mad dog/bad dog guys are there again. those resonators really drew my attention, i would love to have heard one. i talked to those guys, and they were really cool. i hope they sell a ton of them. it was the one piece of gear i saw that really gave me serious gas. i don't play that sorta stuff much, but they were so nicely done it was all i could think about after i left.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the updates guys.

I'd love to see another one of these during a time of year when the weather is more reliable. Winter plans always get foiled for me because of the crazy weather we can get out of the blue up here in the winter. I am sure there are others in the same vote.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Had a great time at the show and saw some cool stuff. It was nice putting faces to some familiar names but I'm still confused on some of you. I've been MIA from here for awhile but I see a lot of the old guard are still here. I'll try to be less of a stranger after this.Cheers!Ralph (the Shiraki guy)


The Shiraki is a beautiful piece. I would have loved to plug it in and give it a whirl. Very nicely crafted.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Milkman! I recognized you immediately when you came in by your hair!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

great show, well worth the drive......kudos to the Hard Rock personnel.......very friendly and attentive.........excellent security.......couldn't leave with my own amp without following their procedures........free munchies, wow.........name tags would have been a plus, perhaps next event?.........I met a few more members but it was hard to tell members from non members....( I was the dude in the white cable knit sweater with the National amp).......great job Mr. GC.....Larry, I got us lost on the way back, duh, but still hit the "in & out" in Elora on time..........also won a swag bag in the wrafle, Robbie's new CD as well as a Hard Rock "T".........this was also a charity event with funds to a great cause..........cheers, and will be posting for the RIFF WRATH jams soon............Gerry


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

hey Gerry, I didn't even think of looking at your map to give ya's a 'better' route. sorry about that.

here's what we got for bringing something for show n' tell.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> That's amazing. Very sorry I missed it. Who is playing the guitar?


That's Paul - one of the 2 Dudes who build these MDBD guitars
Very cool guitars. They are louder and more toneful than any resonator I've heard


Markus V


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> hey Gerry, I didn't even think of looking at your map to give ya's a 'better' route. sorry about that.
> 
> here's what we got for bringing something for show n' tell.


Yeah I didn't bother getting one of those but I did get a couple of souvenirs, the Hard Rock Cafe tag that they put on my gigbag and a Guitars Canada pick.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> but still hit the "in & out" in Elora on time.


The LCBO on Elora is a beautiful building


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey smudger! Thanks again for the ride (oh, and welcome to the forum (finally)).
Your explanation on how the shiraki's f-holes are created was informative/fascinating.

I somewhat recall someone (the young MC?) taking pic's of all the guitars.
Scott. Would you be able to contact Hard Rock to get these pic's posted here? 
I'd like to see John Dziubinski's (jdguitarbuilder) creations again.lofu


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Larry

Did you get my PM?
Not sure if I'm doing things correctly

BTW (this is not intended to be a hijack) But I went to get the steel today for the chassis we are hand-bending for the resonator guitar amps!

Markus V


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Got it. Back at'cha.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> Hey smudger! Thanks again for the ride (oh, and welcome to the forum (finally)).
> Your explanation on how the shiraki's f-holes are created was informative/fascinating.
> 
> I somewhat recall someone (the young MC?) taking pic's of all the guitars.
> ...


There was a lot of picture taking going on. I will ask the dude from the Hard Rock if they are using them or what


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There was a lot of picture taking going on. I will ask the dude from the Hard Rock if they are using them or what


Frigging paparazzi



























And, the classic tale of a boy and his newly acquired GC strap (very nice quality by the way)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad you are digging the strap Mike. Looks good too


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Glad you are digging the strap Mike. Looks good too


It's going to live on my Tele(ish).Muchos gracias!


----------

